# biorb and my two c. orientalis



## lordaldo (Aug 25, 2009)

hey, finally got round to taking some photos of my latest venture. wot do you guys think?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

That looks ace!


----------



## lordaldo (Aug 25, 2009)

cheers man, gonna post some pics later, see if anyone can help me sex them?


----------



## lordaldo (Aug 25, 2009)

anyone have any ideas on wot sex this guy is?


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

I was going to say they look an awful lot like the Japanese Fire belly newt, but the tail says Chinese lol.

But I'm going to say the last picture is a female I think.
Looks really good though! Well done.


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

Personally I think they need much more room to walk about the floor, just me though. Setup looks great, like the floating island


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

They may need a bigger space eventually, it looks female


----------

